# App non optimisée iPhone 5



## gigab (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour est ce qu'il existe un moyen d'émuler une app qui n'est pas optimisée pour iPhone 5 ?

Je m'explique, j'ai une app dont je me sers assez souvent (même très souvent) et elle n'est pas optimisée => j'ai les bandes noires.

Seulement, le souci c'est qu'il y a un bouton "valider" en plein dans les bandes noires :rateau: ... vous voyez le truc ? Je ne peux pas me servir de toutes les fonctions de cette app.

Y a-t-il un moyen de contourner le souci ? (genre apple TV, émulateur (rêvons un peu lol) ... )

Merci par avance de vos réponses.
Bonne soirée


----------

